# أخطاء شائعة يقع فيها الزملاء



## محب الحرمين (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت بتكلم مع استاذي ومعلمي المهندس صبري سعيد وبتطمن عليه واثناء الكلام كنت بحكيله عن زميل بيعمل في مكتب استشاري بيستلم مواسير الحريق وكأنها ماسورة صرف وبيستلم علي ارتفاع 3 متر قايم فانزعج المهندس صبري واقترح علية اعمل موضوع كل واحد فينا يشارك باي اخطاء حتي ولو كانت بسيطة وبديهية لعل يكون البعض محرج من السؤال عنها وادعو جميع الزملاء بالمشاركة ايا كانت بساطة المعلومة عسي الله ان ينفعنا والمسلمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي زميلنا الكريم مهندس احمد رمزي و كل عام و انتم و جميع الزملاء بخير و نأمل من الله ان يهب نعمة الحج الي بيته الحرام ، من حج منا و من لم تنعقد عنده نية الحج بعد ، 
فخطأ شائع بين الأخوة ان يقول بعدين ماحنا قاعدين ، ثم يفاجأ بأنه لم يمهل لنيل هذه النعمة و يقول نصيبي كدة لكني اعتقد لأنه لم يعقد النية سرقه الوقت وحرم منها ، فنسأل الله ان لا نكون من المحرومين
 و هذه دعوة لتصحيح الخطأ لمن اعطاه الله فرصة التواجد في البلاد التي شرفت بوجود بيت الله فيها كرمها الله و زادها تشريفا و رزقنا الحج و العمرة ، آمين نرجوكم قبل ان يفوتكم قطار التوبة فكل ذكي ينتهز الفرصة لأداء فرض الله 
و من هنا مدخل لنقول للزملاء ليس عيبا أن تجهل الشيئ و لكن العيب ان تخجل من السؤال و تظل على جهلك 
و قد رزق الله قسم التكييف بزملاء أكرمهم الله و بارك فيهم و لهم ما تكاسلوا عن افادة أو رد سؤال لزميل لهم ، و باخلاص فاغنم الفرصة زميلنا الكريم ، لا تخجل من ان تسأل و لا أن تطلب ان تشاهد اذا امكنك ذلك ، حتي و لو كان السؤال عن تثبيت مسمار بالحائط 
و فقكم الله ، لا تخطئوا أخطاء جسيمة كتلك التي ترقي للجريمة مثلما فعل الزميل المشار اليه في رسالة زميلنا محب الحرمين و لا صغيرة تشوه مجهودك 
و في انتظار الأخطاء فليسجلها الزملاء مع وجهة نظره بدون الاساءة لأحد 
و فقنا الله واياكم ​


----------



## احمد بيو (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رااااائع بس ارجو شرح المقصود ب السؤال والاجابة عليه وارجو الاستمرار


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 فبراير 2013)

لله الامر


----------



## hikal007 (20 فبراير 2013)

موضوع فعلا مهم , الأخطاء فى مجالنا أحيانا تكون كارثيه


----------

